# Palm kernel flakes ?



## ronnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Do the palm kernel flakes still contain a high level of saturated fats? If so what % sat. fats are they? And can anyone  tell me the melting temp. Is the melting point higher than tallow or coconut butter ? I am a newbe to soap so please bare with me. Thanks this is a very helpful forum.


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you mean to put this in the melt & pour soap section?

Here's a chart on the saturated fats in palm kernel oil:
Fatty acid content of palm kernel oil
Type of fatty acid			percent	
Lauric saturated 	                48.2%
Myristic saturated 	                16.2%
Palmitic saturated                     8.4%
Capric saturated 	                 3.4%
Caprylic saturated 	                 3.3%
Stearic saturated                      2.5%
Oleic monounsaturated            15.3%
Linoleic polyunsaturated          2.3%
Other/Unknown	                 0.4%

As for the melting point, I've seen different melting points from different suppliers.  Some say 100, some 102, some 108, etc.


----------



## ronnie (Mar 28, 2013)

my bad I guess I hope I didn't put it on the wrong part of the forum.


----------

